# And if you thought razors where the end of the world...



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

haha http://www.heelychat.com/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=76d4f864a3f44ee883845ec13a7e126d

ya know, i really feel sorry for this kid:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Dayum


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that's actually a little girl...


still pretty silly to me as well...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


I highly doubt I would be able to do anything like that.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Heely-wheeling is Not A Crime! It's a lifestyle, dontchaknow?!?

I've never tried 'em but am a tiny bit jealous every time I see some kid scoot by on a pair. I'l love to squeeze a pair into my work shoes.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Good thing she had safety gear! That was EXTREME!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I prefer razors being the end of the world.

Some dudes in my class used to have those... oh man.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've seen a few kids in shopping malls with those, good idea for scooting around fast, but doing tricks on them simply looks stupid. Looks easy as hell.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> I've seen a few kids in shopping malls with those, good idea for scooting around fast, but doing tricks on them simply looks stupid. Looks easy as hell.


The sad thing is there's a "team" at my local skatepark.

Also, 30 hrs learning to 180!? What the ****!? I learned 180's on my bike in that time!
http://www.heelychat.com/viewtopic.php?t=2746&sid=2107014ccedc70d90db57151374f03d1


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

pro said:


> The sad thing is there's a "team" at my local skatepark.
> 
> Also, 30 hrs learning to 180!? What the ****!? I learned 180's on my bike in that time!
> http://www.heelychat.com/viewtopic.php?t=2746&sid=2107014ccedc70d90db57151374f03d1


hahahaha.
a bunch of people should make accounts on there and spam it...
that would be funny.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hell yeah.

Heelys are awesome for pissing people off.

That's it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

you know what the hardest part about heelying is?....


----------



## sinkoman (Jul 2, 2008)

is it bad of me to think that this ****'s actually kinda cool?

You have to admit that 00:28, that's pretty damned neat.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the part where he whips his shoe off behind his back and then puts it back on and drops in. 
Not exactly my cup o tea, but what the hell, they're having a blast.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

as long as there having fun :thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

survey says...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I can't put into words how ghey this is...


----------



## sinkoman (Jul 2, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> I can't put into words how ghey this is...


I thought that was kinda cool :/

I mean, ****, he did a freaking backflip.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

had he just worn regular shoes, and done a backflip off that, it would have been cooler.


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Next time you see a kid rolling thru the gorcery at a high rate of speed, "accidentally" let your cart roll out in front of them. Hilarity ensues when junior crashes, Mommy gets pissed and the manager reminds her of the "No Heely's" sign at the front door. Double points if the kid bounces off and takes out a display.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

sinkoman said:


> is it bad of me to think that this ****'s actually kinda cool?
> 
> You have to admit that 00:28, that's pretty damned neat.


Thats the video I was looking for. Thats at my local Skatepark :madman:


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

gdurt said:


> Next time you see a kid rolling thru the gorcery at a high rate of speed, "accidentally" let your cart roll out in front of them. Hilarity ensues when junior crashes, Mommy gets pissed and the manager reminds her of the "No Heely's" sign at the front door. Double points if the kid bounces off and takes out a display.


i work at a grocery store, produce, and i have seen this kid on heelys hit a cherry on the ground and catapult into the back of a cart. and the cart hit some lady who then stumbled into my apples and made them fall.
does that count?


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

pro said:


> The sad thing is there's a "team" at my local skatepark.
> 
> Also, 30 hrs learning to 180!? What the ****!? I learned 180's on my bike in that time!
> http://www.heelychat.com/viewtopic.php?t=2746&sid=2107014ccedc70d90db57151374f03d1


 r u kidding? it took me alot longer than that learn 180s


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Foreveralout said:


> you know what the hardest part about heelying is?....


telling your parents that you're gay...


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

-.---.- said:


> I prefer razors being the end of the world.
> 
> Some dudes in my class used to have those... oh man.


haha. i used to own a set. all of my friends had them and they were the sh!t and when i finally got some, everyone thought they were lame.:madman:


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

hahah thats rediculous there is some guy at my college who has a pair and he wears them when he bartends and i guess he is like the big hit at the bar hahah i havent asked him if its a gay bar yet lol


----------



## sinkoman (Jul 2, 2008)

yeti_tamer said:


> hahah thats rediculous there is some guy at my college who has a pair and he wears them when he bartends and i guess he is like the big hit at the bar hahah i havent asked him if its a gay bar yet lol


I think that'd be kickass, watching your bartender just roll over to you with a couple of brewskies.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

See, that's the kind of use heely's should be put to: beer.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

sinkoman said:


> I think that'd be kickass, watching your bartender just roll over to you with a couple of brewskies.


Ya that would be kick ass....if you were gay


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

everytime i watch a heely's commercial on tv i have to kill a man... 

every.

time.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Parents who allow their kids to wear those should be turned in for child abuse...


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

scooters arent really that bad anymore i mean this kid does a frontflip to manual tailwhip on a box jump


----------



## turkishfried (Mar 19, 2006)

chicohigh5 said:


> scooters arent really that bad anymore i mean this kid does a frontflip to manual tailwhip on a box jump


Ok that was pretty neat, but at the end of the day he is still riding a scooter and you just look really dumb on those things.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

2:25 he throws out a pretty decent turn down...






...but its still a scooter


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is it just me or do any of you guys get embarrassed (possibly for mankind?) while watching those super gay heelies videos on youtube?

And as far as that "Team Razor" guy's vid, he's got some nasty skills, but at the end of the day doing flipwhips on a scooter that was marketed for 9 year old's isn't going to get him any *****.


----------



## brassmonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

Its like Insane Clown Posse, so lame yet so entertaining(scooter video that is).

If you have ever been to Six Flags Magic Mt in So Cal, i've seen 6yo kids hauling ass down the steep winding hill in the center of the park on those heelys.
im talking 20+ mph...6yo...bobbing and weaving through pedestrians like maniacs, it was dope.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I feel like heely's and razor scooters are to skateboarders just like skiboarders are to real skiers.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Give her a break. It's just a little girl trying to have some fun.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Actually, I thought djskeeskee was the end of the world. He makes kids with heelies look like gods.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I dont care what you guys say. 
The dude on the scooter is ****ing amazing. You guys go do a 360 on a scooter and say its easy.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

major props to the scooter dude


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah I have no problems with anyone who is having fun at the skatepark... As long as you aren't drinking, smoking dope, cussing and wasting everybody's time by being a complete douchebag. If you are there to actually ride, then rock what makes you happy.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> ...As long as you aren't drinking, smoking dope...


seems you wouldn't have any fun hanging out with the bro-cal crew. drinking, smoking and riding is a way of life...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> seems you wouldn't have any fun hanging out with the bro-cal crew. drinking, smoking and riding is a way of life...


Easy there chief... I directed my comments to those fvck boys who only go the skatepark to get high and act cool... no riding involved. Those fvckers can get bent. As far as drinking, go ahead and crawl under the table I'm gonna drink you under 

Why the F didn't you PM me this week? I was in socal this week with nobody to ride with.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> ...Why the F didn't you PM me this week? I was in socal this week with nobody to ride with.


i just saw the thread last night where you said you were gonna be around last week. FWIW, you didn't pm me either, and my phone number is common knowledge amongst these forums...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> FWIW, you didn't pm me either, and my phone number is common knowledge amongst these forums...


I could have sworn I did... oh well.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

You have to admit, heelys are fruity....


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I must be gay cuz I thought that **** was pretty cool.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

tibug said:


> I must be gay cuz I thought that **** was pretty cool.


Before you even posted that I thought you might be gay. Now I know for sure.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Before you even posted that I thought you might be gay. Now I know for sure.


Dammit I was hoping that you were too...I was starting to take a shine to you, DJskeet...many hearts are breaking in my chest right now...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol its all good


----------



## norcaldj (Aug 6, 2007)

razor scooters are just funny. and watching arron chase bust on one inside the trailer on the git sum video was funny!


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

why don't they just buy roller blades?


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

konaclump91 said:


> why don't they just buy roller blades?


That's exactly what I was thinking. I mean, I guess I'll give em props for having the skills they do and having fun, but still...:madman:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

lthey need to give those heelies to some pro japanese bladers and see what they can do.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

it would be better if there was any balls involved in it, I mean if you fyck up you are still just on regular shoes. There is no bike or skateboard to come back and smack you in the shin/knee/arm/face


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

Every time i see a kid on heely's in the mall this sinister urge arises in me to lay them out on the floor. THEY ARE SO ANNOYING!!!!!!!!!! some kid ran into me once... not even a little kid. he was like 14. i really wanted to tear him a new one. what the he11 happened to regular shoes? then again they probably think biking is stupid.


----------

